

Steve Perlman Says He Can Speed Cell Data 1,000-Fold - haliax
http://www.wired.com/business/2014/02/steve_perlman_pcell/?x=4

======
pedalpete
This all sounds very interesting, but why does the average everyday user need
1000 times more data speed?

I don't want to sound like Thomas Watson ('I think there is a world market for
about five computers.'), but we're already able to send full live video
streams with decent reliability, a 5 or 10 fold increase in speed would
probably mean doing this with incredible fidelity. What could we possibly do
with 1000 times as much.

I think that is a bigger challenge in getting the mobile carriers to implement
it. How would the average user benefit. However, if their is a business that
needs a 1000x increase in speed, that is likely a much more likely plan for
roll-out.

